# Transcend T.Sonic 630 *NEW*



## tigerman (Nov 2, 2007)

I just bought Transcend T.Sonic 630 without bill. In the manual it is written tat it should be charged atleast for 12 hours before usage.. I tried switching it on, but it hasn't started. I charged it for an hour, then i started it... even then it doesn't gets started... When i press power button a light glows in the power button for a second n stops... Is it tat it should be charged fully for 12 hours before usage, else wont it start? I cant wait for 12 hours 2 know whether the player function well... I asked my friend abt tis, he asked me 2 refer tis forum...

Please help me out...


----------



## azzu (Nov 2, 2007)

I think first time operating a device it shud be fully charged u must it for moore than 12 hour's for the first time 
it wil function after then if u go to Service centre or else dealer u bought it he will also sugg u the same IMO


----------



## tigerman (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks man... No probs if it woks fine... but if it does't??? i got it frm gray market without bill ...


----------



## azzu (Nov 2, 2007)

^^ try it i think it wud shud Work


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 2, 2007)

May be a faulty piece too, you can perhaps try a firmware flash if all fails *after* 12-15 hours.


----------



## Lucky_star (Nov 2, 2007)

not compulsory to charge it for 12 hours. I charged my T610 only 2 hours.
But when I bought it, I checked in the shop and its battery was already fully charged from the factory.

I think, there is some problem with your set.


----------



## tigerman (Nov 3, 2007)

Still its not working  Tried every thing... Tried reseting, I dono how 2 flash... but i done recovery tat came with the cd... think tat should be flash... Let me take it to tat a$$ h@!e tomorrow...

Just Got it replaced guys... gave him 2gb player n got 4 gb of same model... Said him tat its defective piece. he asked, whether i tried everything. i said no , just charged it for 12+ hours tats it n its not working... I asked him 2 give 4gb player instead of tis... without telling a word he took the 4gb player n gav 
After charging it for 15 min, i checked it out... its woorking good...

Now post your comments on my purchase guys...


----------



## janitha (Nov 4, 2007)

This is really funny! On the spot RMA replacement with double capacity and that too without bill.

BTW, how much was the cost?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 4, 2007)

tigerman - I got the same black 4GB'er, its really awesome. I got it for 3k with bill


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi.@qwerty, nice. Wherein Chennai did you buy it?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 4, 2007)

FaizTronics at Ritchie Street. (04428591030)


----------



## tigerman (Nov 13, 2007)

ya man tats really awesome... Got it for 3k Without bill  Think he fooled me  BTW, Hav u changed ur earphone??? Should v??? The 1 which is provided with it is not comfortable... If i listen for few hours my ear starts paining... should i go for ep630???

BTW any idea of creating new playlist???


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2007)

tigerman said:
			
		

> Still its not working  Tried every thing... Tried reseting, I dono how 2 flash... but i done recovery tat came with the cd... think tat should be flash... Let me take it to tat a$$ h@!e tomorrow...
> 
> Just Got it replaced guys... gave him 2gb player n got 4 gb of same model... Said him tat its defective piece. he asked, whether i tried everything. i said no , just charged it for 12+ hours tats it n its not working... I asked him 2 give 4gb player instead of tis... without telling a word he took the 4gb player n gav
> After charging it for 15 min, i checked it out... its woorking good...
> ...



lol...poor generous manl


----------



## Cyclone (Nov 14, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> not compulsory to charge it for 12 hours. I charged my T610 only 2 hours.
> But when I bought it, I checked in the shop and its battery was already fully charged from the factory.
> 
> I think, there is some problem with your set.


 

Yup, same. Bought a 2GB 610 in july. Sweet li'l thing. Working fine, no problems at all. Just running out of space


----------



## krazzy (Nov 14, 2007)

Anybody knows the price of 2gb T.Sonic 610?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 14, 2007)

@krazyfrog - Around *2.3-2.5k*



			
				tigerman said:
			
		

> ya man tats really awesome... Got it for 3k Without bill  Think he fooled me  BTW, Hav u changed ur earphone??? Should v??? The 1 which is provided with it is not comfortable... If i listen for few hours my ear starts paining... should i go for ep630???
> 
> BTW any idea of creating new playlist???


Yeah the bundled ones are sort of crappy. And to create playlists follow this:


> Quick tip: (To add a song to the in-built playlist in the Transcend T.sonic 630, first enable the Playlist Editor via Settings and then while browsing the collection, press the REC button to add the file to the playlist)



Its from my personal review post I wrote a while ago.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 14, 2007)

^ Thanks for the price qwerty.


----------



## tigerman (Nov 15, 2007)

@ QwertyManiac

Ya man i do know how 2 add file to playlist... I was asking how to create new playlist.. by default there is only 1 playlist.. can v add second???


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh sorry misinterpreted. No you can't.


----------



## dsuresh (Nov 15, 2007)

rs.700 in bangalore. 2gb t.sonic 630


----------



## rahulan999 (Dec 23, 2007)

hi, i got t.sonic 630 yesterday. working fine. i initially charged it for 4hours. it cost to me around 2300+4%vat. in future i hav plan to replace the earphone with good ones as the eqlsr and like that things of the player are awsome!.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 23, 2007)

dsuresh said:
			
		

> rs.700 in bangalore. 2gb t.sonic 630


 I paid Rs. 2550 In national market 

and yes, the earphones suck. I use those Rs.45 Philips Easy Fit cans, and even they are better.


----------

